# Failed Cycle - is feeling so ill a natural thing??



## CatsMum (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello ladies & gents,

Forgive me for being a newbie, I might not get the etiquette right!!

Last month, I had my first round of IVF.
I had 3 eggs collected on 14th Jan, and 2 embryos transferred on 16th Jan.

On 23rd Jan, a week after ET, I started spotting, which I took as a good sign - but when it was still going after 4 days, I started to lose hope.
Sure enough, when I woke up on 27th Jan, I was bleeding properly on par with having a period - and this lasted 6 days.

I was told to do my pregnancy test on 30th Jan, which I did and it was negative.  I was gutted, but I'd already figured it would be after the bleeding started.

Since doing the test & stopping the Cyclogest suppositories, I have been feeling so ill every single day.
The main problem is almost constant dizziness, which in turn makes me feel sick, although I haven't actually been sick.  When I'm dizzy, I can't walk straight & seem to stumble around like an old drunk!
On top of this, I have headaches, I feel weak & I'm sooooo tired.

Is this natural?  Has anyone else experienced this?  I have read online that it's probably down to the hormones and medication leaving your body.

As if a BFN wasn't enough for me to deal with, I now have this going on


----------



## NatW (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Catsmum,

I didn't want to read and run. After my first failed cycle I was very poorly. I think it is a combination of the meds and hormones leaving your body, but also all the stress of going through the whole process and then getting a negative result. It might be worth either putting a call in to your clinic or your GP to see if they can offer you any advice.

I hope you feel better soon.
xxx


----------



## CatsMum (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Nat.

Was thinking of trip to docs, but kind of sick of being poked & prodded around after the last few months


----------



## NatW (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh I so relate to that!
Good luck xx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

I have dizziness and headaches too and a REALLY LONG AF - I am on day 7. I don't quite feel the same. Not sure what the GP will say but I 'm seeing one next week. It's good to read that somoene else is feeling odd after an IVF cycle.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Catsmum*,  so sorry it didn't work this time and your feeling so ill  as others have said it's probably down to the medication and stuff but I'd maybe contact your clinic if only to settle your mind. X


----------



## CatsMum (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear you're going thru much the same thing LuckyE, it's pants isn't it!

And thank you for your hug & kind words AndLou.

Thankfully, I've been feeling a bit the last few days, so I'm thinking it probably was just the medication come-down.  Only had a slight bit of dizziness, no nausea and a few headaches.  Still quite tired though, but I think I'm just a naturally tired person!!


----------

